# World of Warcraft Serverstatus



## Uranus (11. Juli 2004)

Guten Tag,

hat einer zufällig ne Ahnung wie ich den Serverstaus der World of Warcraft Server abfragen kann? (ein MMORPG für die die es nicht kennen Infos zum Spiel ).

Soll angeblich ganz einfach sein  aber ich find nix dazu. Ich nehme mal an es ist ähnlich banal wie IRC Verbindung aufbauen oder ICQ Status abfragen. 

mfg


----------



## Krypthonas (11. Juli 2004)

Entweder sie stellen dir einen RSS Newsfeed Kanal bereit(professioneller Weg, geht nur mit XML), oder per DBM Abfrage(weniger professioneller Weg) oder, dass du die Seite *http://wow.gamona.de* spidern musst, und den entsprechenden Content per Reguläre Ausdrücke heraussondieren musst.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## js-mueller (11. Juli 2004)

Es ist auch super simpel 

Geh mal auf http://worldofwarcraft.com/ dort sind 2 symbole ob die server an oder aus sind. Das liest du einfach mit preg_match aus und tada du weisst ob der server an oder aus sind.
Anders wird das im moment noch von niemand gemacht.

edit: 

Ich seh gerade was anderes hat Krypthonas auch nicht gesagt, aber hol dir die Daten lieber von der offiziellen Seite, welche ich geposted habe


----------



## Uranus (11. Juli 2004)

nun gut dann werd ich das wohl so machen und es aus der seite auslesen


----------



## ammras (15. Mai 2007)

wie geht das mit dem preg match ? 

kann mir einer eine kleine anleitung dazu geben ?


----------



## d2wap (15. Mai 2007)

?

http://de2.php.net/manual/de/function.preg-match.php

Sorry, aber


----------

